# Smoke rings



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Getting better at blowing smoke rings, but still not great.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 18, 2009)

Smoking is bad.

But that is a cool trick.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

4 days out of the week, when I'm walking to class, I want to go to the hookah lounge and try this.

Because of your video. 0:
However, I'm not 18 yet, and I'm not sure if I'm allowed to.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Smoking is bad.
> 
> But that is a cool trick.





Hookah isn't as bad.


----------



## Me (Nov 18, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Hookah isn't as bad.


Only by a little bit though. 
Only smoked hookah a few times it's ok, I can never get smoke rings for the life of me though, one of my friends did perfect ones on the first try.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 18, 2009)

I can do bubble-rings in a swimming pool. Same concept I guess.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Me said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hookah isn't as bad.
> ...





The tar doesn't kick in from hookah, because the tobacco isn't burned hot enough.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2009)

Hookah is way worse because the smaller amounts of tar you are breathing in usually stay in your lungs much longer, although I do enjoy the occasional one. I should really learn to blow smoke rings. 

Chris:
you definitely need to be 18 to smoke.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 4 days out of the week, when I'm walking to class, I want to go to the hookah lounge and try this.
> 
> Because of your video. 0:
> However, I'm not 18 yet, and I'm not sure if I'm allowed to.





You have to be 18, but I've never been asked for my ID at a hookah bar.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I can do bubble-rings in a swimming pool. Same concept I guess.



I think that is a much cooler trick.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking at this makes you think that can't be good for you. It's like turning your mouth into a chimney. I'm not planning on smoking but seeing smoke rings looks pretty cool.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking is bad.
> ...



Bad none the less.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 19, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



you sound like one of those people who think one cigarette will kill you. 
I'm just saying.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 19, 2009)

Smoking is good for your lungs.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 19, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...




I'm not gonna claim it's good for you, I know it's bad for your lungs. But it's also smoked infrequently. It's not like a cigarette where you smoke several every day and take them with you. Hookah I smoke like, 2 times a week max.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



"One single session (45-minutes) of Hookah smoking will result in the smoker breathing in 100 times more smoke than regular smoking"


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

"which is commonly a mixed with molasses and fruit flavors"
MmMMmmmm!

None the less..
I don't want cancer!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Nov 19, 2009)

i smoke and I'm not worried about getting cancer... AND i blow smoke rings... its called weed =D haha. sorry if thats offtopic

from what i've read, cigarettes affect the small vessels in your lungs, and hookah the large ones. so both are bad, but hookah not nearly as much... but I'll atick with my dirty habit.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 19, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...





A) There are conficting studies to that.

B) You don't get all the tar as from cigarettes, because the shisha itself isn't actually lit, it's a coal above it that burns. It also burns about 100 degrees less than it takes to produce tar from tobacco.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 20, 2009)

i prefer weeds and jig-a-loo


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

I plan on never smoking a cigarette or anything ever in my life, neither of my parents have, & I don't really see the point in smoking. It's addicting & your money could be put to much more worthwhile things.

Although I do think the rings are pretty cool.

EDIT: I hope I didn't just start a whole morals issue like that thread about fingerboarding.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat.


----------

